# A few Trout......



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Me and a few buddies hit the surf around San Luis Pass yesterday from 7pm till dark.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Man what a trip!! Thats awesome.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice Catch


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

Good job fellas.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Man, what a haul!! Good job!


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great catch that night!! Cool pic all strung out like that too!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Slp*

Great catch there guys!


----------



## Bombay (Jul 9, 2006)

you guys slaughtered! What where you throwing?


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice stringer there boys!
-KC


----------



## danman66 (May 24, 2006)

Nice String!


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

How far did you wade out, what were you throwing?


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Trust me, around my house all of those fish would not last long. When I've got trout to eat, we will have it 3 times a week and just cook it different ways. I'm also guessing that everytime he goes out they don't do that well. And even if they did, they're just making up for all of the trout that I DON'T CATCH!! lol

Great catch guys and congratultions, good eating!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Imo*

With the right amount of liquid refreshment and friends, those would last about 1 fish fry with plenty left for seconds!

Nice!


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Nice haul. Looks like a few friends a few adult soda waters and a pan with some hot grease and it's PARTY TIME.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

No Fair!!! Here I go spending all this money to catch fish from a boat and yiou catch a limit from the shore. That's a little cheaper.....
Nice Haul!!!
BTW, what was the range on size???
Steve


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

That should be a warning to Mschuste!!! Great catch is all that is needed to be said. It's a fishing report. Great job guys. Were you using arties or bait? How far out?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

lures in the 1st gut texas roach and texas chicken ttk's...


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Boy Why Did You Not Post My Pic On There. I Helped In Catching Most Of The Fish To Punk


----------



## big shark (Jul 27, 2004)

*great job*

I'm with you, I eat what I catch. We don't get into them often, but when we do we eat what we catch.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

nice catch!


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice catch. Glad to see some trout out in the surf. I'm heading down there friday after work for the weekend with some friends. Hope we get into them too. 

By the way, just curious (and I don't need specifics)....were you in the pass or beachfront? If beachfront, Galveston or Folets side? 

I've done pretty well this year on the surfside beach front. Not so good in the Pass itself. Go figure.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

I Was Useing A Blue And Chrome Super Spook Jr And A Corky Devil Croaker Color


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

We Were In The Pass


----------



## nickc (Jun 25, 2006)

You ****ers Can't Fish...i Know The Mexican Can't For Sure!!! Lol 


Not Bad But We Had About 80 -100 Off The Jetties Saturday Night!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I sure hope you're friends with the guy that started this thread


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I sure hope you're friends with the guy that started this thread


Unfortunately they are.....:headknock

who needs enemy's when you got friends..............................


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Man yall are fixing to get off and im just now going on my lunch break.... Man my job sucks....

Speckle catcher hes friends with us...Ive known his *** since for a long time and I fish with his dad almost everyweekend... I just dont see him catch fish. 

Yeah we usally do pretty good.. Posted these pics cause we caught all these in less then a hr.. Should of been alot more from what I hear but bayourat and jacob couldnt get a hook set on them with the top waters..

And ive dontated mine to the poor people... 
J/K my dad already took my fish. So it will be eaten by this weekend..


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

I THINK BETWEEN ALL OF US WE HAD A 100 TROUT OR SO YOU CAN'T KEEP THEM ALL.LOL AFTER YOU CATCH YOUR LIMIT ITS JUST FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CATCHING THEM. BUT THERE WAS A LOT OF 14INCH TROUT THE BIGGER FISH LIKE ALL WAYS ARE DEEPER ITS JUST TRING TO GET THE BAIT DOWN FOR THEM TO STRIKE :birthday2


----------



## nickc (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah unfortunately i know all of them...and i don't know what berto is takin about last he didn't even catch one...000000000....haha i'll be down this weekend and for sure we're going friday night...so you might as well call in saturday morning!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice trip dudes , good catching !!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good string...................


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## H2Outlaw (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome fellas! I hit the surf last Sunday morning (Surfside Access 5) and got shut out completely. Had the girlfriend even throwing shrimp and all she caught was a lousy croaker. I'll be back this weekend fo sho! Good job again!


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

now that's a stringer


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice work. 

I wish i could be down there


----------



## Fishing-Fiddler (Apr 30, 2006)

oh Yeah!


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for lettin me in on tha action you a**holes, but nice catch anyways


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

what did the water look like?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Wildbuck007 said:


> Thanks for lettin me in on tha action you a**holes, but nice catch anyways


thats what happens when you live right here.. decided to fish at 6 and was on the water at 7..


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

a few? looks like u gave 'em a good spanking.........


----------

